# Need to print some ascii art ina window with dev, how to?



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 6, 2009)

```
_______           _______  _______  _______ 
(  ____ )|\     /|(  ____ )(  ____ \(  ____ \
| (    )|| )   ( || (    )|| (    \/| (    \/
| (____)|| |   | || (____)|| (_____ | (__    
|  _____)| |   | ||     __)(_____  )|  __)   
| (      | |   | || (\ (         ) || (      
| )      | (___) || ) \ \__/\____) || (____/\
|/       (_______)|/   \__/\_______)(_______/
                                             
 _______  _______  _______  _______  _______  _______  _______ 
(  ____ )(  ____ )(  ___  )(  ____ \(  ____ )(  ___  )(       )
| (    )|| (    )|| (   ) || (    \/| (    )|| (   ) || () () |
| (____)|| (____)|| |   | || |      | (____)|| (___) || || || |
|  _____)|     __)| |   | || | ____ |     __)|  ___  || |(_)| |
| (      | (\ (   | |   | || | \_  )| (\ (   | (   ) || |   | |
| )      | ) \ \__| (___) || (___) || ) \ \__| )   ( || )   ( |
|/       |/   \__/(_______)(_______)|/   \__/|/     \||/     \|
```

want to print that but apparently underscore is somethign reserved so i cant use cout ... what to do?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 6, 2009)

Underscore shouldn't be anything, it's the backslashes. Escape them, ie \\ instead of \.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 6, 2009)

i wish i could give you a kiss dan!


----------



## morpha (Mar 12, 2009)

be carefull of reserved characters... every programming language has them. (as far as i know) all programming languages use backslashes to escape them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 13, 2009)

C# supports adding a @ symble before the string to ignore escaped characters.  For example, these two statements have the exact same result:

```
Console.WriteLine("C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\notepad.exe");
Console.WriteLine(@"C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe");
```
Both point to notepad at C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe

A lot of languages have shortcuts like that.


----------

